# Different Strokes



## Johnson724 (Jun 24, 2009)

The three of us all have different methods of working a scene. It's all mainly in the approach.

The other day we had a homicide in the middle of the day. We get called and we all head out the door at the same time. I get to the scene and get a quick briefing by the first responders. I prefer not to have alot of information at a scene so I can work it without any preconceptions. P1 and 2 are different. They will spend the first 15 to 20 minutes trying to gather as much information as possible before even looking at the scene.

I did a walk through of the scene, asked a couple of questions about a few things and then started photographing. P2 pulled up about 6 minutes after I did and started going around with his notepad and asking alot of questions. I used to try to circumvent that by going up to him and briefing him myself but I have learned that he will still spend that 15 to 20 minutes going around even though I have told him everything. P1 comes pulling up about 15 minutes after P2 got there and starts doing the same thing. (As I said, we all left at the same time and P1 was right behind me at the first light we hit. Still dont know what took him so long).

By the time P2 got done asking everyone questions I walk him through the scene. I have already started marking evidence. Now P2 is OCD and this is going to be his case so I make sure to point everything out and suggest a plan of attack which he agreed with. P1 walks into the scene and trips over some of the evidence markers...I brief him.

As I am putting markers down, P2 starts photographing the evidence....we lost track of P1 and see him looking over the fence in the neighbors back yard.."You see something back there?" I ask him. "There is a bird back here singing and I am trying to find it" he said.

Now like I said, with P2, you have to let him know what you are doing or ask him what he wants done next. It messes with his OCD if you just start working on something.

With P1 you have to assign him to do something....usually something that will keep him out of your way.

We worked the scene and as we are wrapping up I get with 1 & 2 and I brief them on what appears to be the chain of events. P2 follows what I am saying and agrees. P1 gets a personal call and walks away chatting with his wife about the chickens and whether they have been fed yet. He comes back and says "I wonder how it all happened, it doesnt make sense". I walk him through the scene showing how it happened. "It doesnt make sense, I dont understand"....ugh

All and all I think we did a jam up job at this scene. Except for a few P1 quirks it went pretty well. I was pretty proud of our little disfunctional group.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

As always Johnson I love the stories. I just wished for you that they were not something you have to deal with.


----------



## Johnson724 (Jun 24, 2009)

I think at this point his antics are pretty much expected. Doesnt really bother me most of the time.


----------



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

Just catching up with the blog, I see that things haven't changed!!


----------

